# Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil?



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

So I have a 65 gallon tank which im gonna set up a planted tank using a heat cable,press.co2, a canister filter and 2-3 96w compact bulbs (first post on this site btw). this aint my first plant rodeo but i wanted to layer sand on top of my heat cable then soil then gravel. 

i saw fox farm soil around my town but cant find much on it via internet when it comes to aquariums....anyone have thoughts on it or shoudl i just go miracle grow (organic )?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

This soil sounds great for terrestrial plants, but too rich for aquarium use. Actually the same is true for MGOC.

Both of these soils should be prepared first (soak and drain, or mineralize). And they would benefit from being mixed 50/50 with a high cation exchange capacity (CEC) non-nutritive substrate like Turface, Safe-T-Sorb, or even Flourite.

Good reads on this are found in the Library on mineralized soil, and in El Natural on "suitable soils for the Walstad method". In any case, don't use more than a 1.5" layer of soil.


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

thank you. I have read those (excellent write ups btw!) and was gonna go with the soak and drain method. however my concern is if fox farms is too "hot" for aquarium use when even processing it (mineralized or soak and drain) due ti it has fish/crab meal and bat **** (guano).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That is really difficult to know. I suggest many soak and drain cycles. Then when you set up the tank, treat it like a "fishless cycle" with the ammonia source being the soil. Time and water changes should do the rest.


----------



## mr greenjeans (May 24, 2004)

Fox Farm OF is way too hot. If you soak and rinse it you are removing all the ferts that you paid for, which is a lot, both ferts and cash. Good for growing tomatoes and fine smokeables but a waste for an aquarium.


----------

